# Is my betta just adapting to his new home?



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 2.5g betta tank at a steady 78 degrees.

All the chemical levels are in the safe zones, my pH is a little high, usually around 7.2 (I was told they like acidic water).

My cycle isn't quite started, I do about 2 25% water changes a day to keep the ammonia in check.

He swims around occasionally but 90% of the time he just rests against my decorations and plants. He has been in the tank for almost a week now and was extremely active the first two nights.


----------



## WinterLiu (Mar 31, 2012)

don't know raising fish have so much to pay special attention to, oh , it's really hard to keep the fish well, perhaps you can make reference to some professional books~~


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello Kyle!

The problem most likely is he is cold.78 is on the very low temp wise for them regardless what pet store people will tell you.I keep mine at a constant balmy 84 via an adjustable heater,and they are very active.

Also they do get bored.If you think you can handle them get some live plants for him to venture through,they love to swim about between them or rest on the leaves.Also buy some ping pong balls and float one in his tank.See if he goes about bobbing it.Live food will give him something to hunt as well so maybe occasionally go get him some ghost shrimps.

On another note,2.5 gallons is going to be very hard to hold a constant steady cycle,so maybe one day think of moving him up to at least five gallons.Get him an adjustable heater and a good filter and he will be much better off in the long run.


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Hello Kyle!
> 
> The problem most likely is he is cold.78 is on the very low temp wise for them regardless what pet store people will tell you.I keep mine at a constant balmy 84 via an adjustable heater,and they are very active.
> 
> ...


I slowly turned it up to 80 last night and again to 82 just now. Would 82 be too hot to introduce a ghost shrimp into the tank? I've heard they pretty much cook to death at this temperature.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Live plants are definitively something to consider. A lot of them are really easy, and they made a huge difference in how my betta behaved. Anubias was an easy one that he really liked, and seems to be rather indestructable.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree, increase the temperature as Bev suggested, add some live plants


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

I do have a small cluster of lemon bacopa plants in the back corner and a large fake plant in the front, he spends a large amount of his time resting on them and that's what I'm worried about.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Once you get the temp up,he should perk right up.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Hello Kyle!
> 
> The problem most likely is he is cold.78 is on the very low temp wise for them regardless what pet store people will tell you.I keep mine at a constant balmy 84 via an adjustable heater,and they are very active.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of adding ghost shrimp, can they be full grown or do they have to be babies?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They can be either.Some bettas will eat them,others wont.They will all enjoy the investigation though.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I could ketch the ghost shrimp in my 29 gallon, but i think I will go buy my betta some. I think he would enjoy a search and destroy mission.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, raise the temp but it's better to do it slowly rather than all at once.


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

He finally started passing his food, he still isn't eating anything but he is a lot more active now. It's a start I guess.


----------



## guppycrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

hey it just a phase try taking some decor out


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello!

Hopefully I can be of some assistance!

First, there is no need to do 2 times daily water changes, unless your ammonia levels are testing really high. A 25% change every other day while the tank cycles should be plenty. If you do not already have one, get an API master test kit, and test the tank water to check for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates.

Second, I highly recommend a water conditioner called Seachem Prime. This conditioner will help neutralize ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, particularly important while cycling. This is in its addition to neutralizing chlorine and chloramines in the water. It is a bit pricy, or at least it seems so, but it doesn't take much and a bottle lasts a LONG time. Avoid buying "betta specific" conditioners and the like, as they have no added benefit, with exception of almond leaf extract which you can look up on the internet. Some products targeted specifically for betta are actually pretty downmarket.

Yes, raise the temp to 82. It should be at 82 constant.

It is perfectly normal for a new Betta to not eat for up to a week in a new tank. For pet stores touting how iron clad these guys are, they are actually pretty delicate, and adjusting to a new home can take a lot of time. At first, coming from a cup, they just want to swim all over the place as if to say "yay, room!", but then settle down and "hang out" in a plant.

If your Betta still will not eat after a week, it could be the food. If you are feeding pellets, some are known "Betta Rejects", and your Betta may not touch them. I highly recommend Omega One Betta Bites. My daughters have nicknamed them "Betta Crack". You can also try enticing him with other foods, such as freeze dried blood worms or frozen thawed blood worms, or freeze dried brine shrimp. If he rejects a food, don't panic, go on to the next and see what he likes. Over time, even if he has a favorite, he will adapt to eating pellets and other foods once he is comfortable.

While he adjusts, keep the lights out, putting them on to view him, and probably no more than five hours a day until he adjusts. This will help calm him and he'll explore more in a dim environment

I hope this helped! Some Betta are just "Laid Back". As long as he appears healthy and happy, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I am speculating here, but I have noticed that when I bought fancy Bettas, they often followed the pattern you describe. Given that once they sex out, they go into small containers, and then into small bags, and then into tiny bowls, I've wondered if they are at a low state of physical fitness when they get to us. They have been bred to have oversized fins that are a constant heavy drag, and they barely get to move.
I have seen fancy Bettas rebound in 2-3 days, and they are ambush predators that like to lie in wait for their food. But I have wondered if there could be a muscle tone question for the first few days in a larger tank, especially one with a filter that moves water, even gently...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is true Gary.Many of the fancy bettas will die of a heart attack.They get fatty buildup from the lack of mobility.This is why some breeders will exercise their fish weekly.


----------



## guppycrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

hey it just a phase try taking some decor out


----------



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

I moved my full grown betta from a 2.5 gal to a 10 gal for the same reasons you described. He immediately perked up and started exploring his new home. He has some company now too as I've added a couple danios and some ghost and cherry shrimp to keep the tank clean. He doesn't try to ever eat the shrimp but I have fun watching them have staring contests. He was obviously bored to tears but now he's super happy herding his shrimp and chasing danios.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Betta's are much more active fish than people make them out to be! I would consider getting him at least a 5 gal especially if you want some shrimp too to keep him company.Also, My betta loves plants that float on the surface or rise all the way to the surface, he lurks in them and shoots from one plant to another. And I agree with people that if he wont eat one food, just try another. My betta wont touch most pellets, but he likes flakes and live or frozen foods.


----------

